
Spartan HUD – Next Generation Augmented Reality Helmet - SpartanHUD
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/realjds/spartan-hud-next-generation-augmented-reality-helmet
======
SpartanHUD
Hey HN happy to answer any and all questions best I can, I'll keep a lookout
in this thread :)

